# Breeding Female russian canary with american singer



## dezigner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, anyone breed a female russian canary with a male american singer canary?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

dezigner said:


> Hi, anyone breed a female russian canary with a male american singer canary?


No...But I once slept with a girl from Barcelona..


----------

